# Snuggles goes home



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Our little boy Snuggles that was a miracle boy to survive his one month stay at the animal control, has gone to his forever home. 
His new Dad flew down from Washington to get him. He has settled in wonderfully and loves the new family and they him. What a happy ending for this sweet boy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my God, I am going to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Edie!!!! Oh I have to share, is that okay?? Oh he is precious, God love him and all of you!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, Please share with everyone. It is a miracle he pulled though and now looks soooo great. Thanks to help from so many.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Yes, Please share with everyone. It is a miracle he pulled though and now looks soooo great. Thanks to help from so many.


 
Edie, it is beyond a miracle. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

YEAAHHHHH for Snuggles and his new family! Great news indeed ♥ .


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Edie, I think you have angel's wings, bless you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:heart: We must treasure these happy endings. His dad looks so happy.:chili:Good for you Snuggles...good boy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Edie, sharing and people are dancing in the street!!!! I know there are many more, but oh to embrace this miracle. THANK YOU.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Edie-what a great pic!:wub: I'm so happy about Snuggles since we helped to save his little life. It warms my heart to know he is happy and in a good home. He looks so cute and it is hard to believe he was once in such bad shape. Thank you so much for posting this info. You made my day!:chili::chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so happy for him! He looks fabulous. That is one handsome duo!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What a great Picture and story makes me tear up to see a happy ending! Such a cutie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes the English language is not wide enough to express such joy that one feels in times such as this! Simply YIPPEE doesn't reach!
The photo says it all. . . well not all, but enough!


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah for snuggles. i love happy beginings of a new life:chili::chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

They look like a splendid match! :wub:
I am so happy for Snuggles!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

He looks wonderful. Can't believe he made such a miraculous recovery. I'm soooo happy that he has his furever home. He deserves to be truly spoiled after all he went through.

This brings tears of joy to my face.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Remember when we all "Snuggled Snuggles"? What a wonderful ending to this baby's journey. Now for the beginning of his happy life! Living the life he deserves. WE LOVE YOU SNUGGLES!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This is such wonderful news! It's making my night to read and see that Snuggles will now have a happy life in his new forever home. His new Dad looks so happy, too! 

Thank you, Earth Angels Edie and Bronwyn.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a great ending to a terrible and tragic beginning. It's what love can do!:wub:


----------

